# Mixing fullbodies and socks?



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone mix fullbodies and socks regularly? I am wondering if that is a dumb idea or if that is smart because you have realism and lots of movement? Everyone's feedback will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I just think that is too much thinking going on when it comes to your decoys. There are way more important areas of snow goosin' that you want to put your thinking process into in my opinion. But decoys are a non-stop situation as well. I don't believe you will have an advantage one way or the other if you were to try and mix decoys, but that is just my two cents... Now if you have both kinds, and that is what you have to roll with, by all means lay them out there, it will not hurt you at all to have different kinds of snow goose decoys all out there at the same time.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I mix em all the time, fb, socks, shells and a few old silos that I have laying around. The good general is right, don't over think it.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to mix them but feel like we have better luck with just socks. Sold everything else. Have run mixed and all of both socks and full bodies. My experience is that they finish a little better over full bodies but I consistently get them to twenty yards with socks.seems like we get more geese to start to work with the socks though so that why I am now using all socks. I contribute that to the erratic movement of the socks. I think it plays into the competetive nature of the snows


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If you watch snows feeding hard in a field they are literally running around competing for that waste grain. I also believe the erratic behavior of windsocks is the motion the birds are looking for... Full-bodies just can't provide that motion. It's all situational. Bring on the snows dammit!! Talking about them makes me want to whack em and stack em BAD! :bop: :bop:


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah I videoed some geese in a plowed corn field last yr. Thought they were just there for the waste grain but a ton of them would run not walk to get past others and grab the end of the stalks with the rootball and that what they were eating is the roots. Funny is they got real quiet when they were feeding that hard. It was also raining so I assume the rain helped soften the roots and they were taking advantage of that


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

It's a good idea, I do it and it works well.


----------

